# SAS Rage ; Lowering draw weight



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

take limb bolts and back them out 4 turns evenely


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Manufacturers say the bow is adjustable from 50 to 60 pounds. They also say no more than 4 turns. So you do the four turns to get from 60 to 50. Surprise! After 4 turns you're at 55 pounds. That's my experience anyway.

I always check the amount of threads showing on the limb bolts and make sure the limbs are set in the limb pockets securely.

I'm not familiar with the SAS Rage bow, but many bows have a set screw or bolt that will need to be loosened before adjusting the limb bolts.

If the limb bolts were bottomed out before you backed them out the four turns you should be good.


----------

